# Fungi in my tank?



## Elska (May 31, 2020)

Hi everybody. Lately I saw that in my giant millipede tank has grown up this type of fungus. I think it's a leucocoprinus birnbaumi as I checked online but I'm not quite sure.
I read it's poisonous to humans but I'm not sure is the same for millipedes. Do you suggest to remove them or are they harmless for my pet? Thank you!


----------



## moricollins (Jun 1, 2020)

When in doubt, take it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd say I agree with your ID. If you want to get rid of it, taking out the mushroom is basically irrelevant, since the mycelia will still be in the substrare to fruit again. I'd recommend replacing the substrate and sterilizing the container if you can. I sort of doubt you'll have an issue, but basically I agree with mori

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJJon (Jun 1, 2020)

Mushroom ID is notoriously difficult. I would assume bad and remove.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jun 1, 2020)

Remove.
I don't have an id for you but if you don't want mushrooms pull them.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 8, 2020)

Fungi found in millipede enclosures tend to be harmless to the inhabitants, though with species that are potentially harmful to humans I would attempt removal of the fruiting body and the mycelia if possible.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## The Snark (Jun 9, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> but if you don't want mushrooms pull them.


Right. That will get rid of the little monster.
Working at the LA County arboretum. A honey fungus was killing the native oak trees. Experts got in on things and found the culprit: they were watering the oak trees which primarily benefited the fungus. Then they did some testings and tried out some DNA research. Discovered the fungi out by Riverside was the same fungi as that found at Santa Anita botanical. Worlds largest single organism with the mycelium a little over 26 miles across.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jun 9, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Right. That will get rid of the little monster.
> Working at the LA County arboretum. A honey fungus was killing the native oak trees. Experts got in on things and found the culprit: they were watering the oak trees which primarily benefited the fungus. Then they did some testings and tried out some DNA research. Discovered the fungi out by Riverside was the same fungi as that found at Santa Anita botanical. Worlds largest single organism with the mycelium a little over 26 miles across.


Mycelium will persist.
But a mushroom dropping spores in a closed container can make quite the mess.
You are trying too hard, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Jun 10, 2020)

I have mushrooms popping up every once in a while in almost every single one of my isopod bins. The isopods dont care so i dont rlly care that theyre there n i dont remember what kind they were but be careful the spores dont spread to other enclosures if you dont want them there because thats what happened to me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jun 12, 2020)

Taking the mushroom won't do nothing, since they are the fruit of the mycelium that lives in the substrate.

They are harmless. From time to time they will appear, in my case, after a big storm and if the substrate is moist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 12, 2020)

@dorito Very attractive. Myco are inevitable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank!!! Next time you could call me cheetos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 12, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Thank!!! Next time you could call me cheetos


Nah...Fritos...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Garnet3942 (Jun 12, 2020)

Elska said:


> Hi everybody. Lately I saw that in my giant millipede tank has grown up this type of fungus. I think it's a leucocoprinus birnbaumi as I checked online but I'm not quite sure.
> I read it's poisonous to humans but I'm not sure is the same for millipedes. Do you suggest to remove them or are they harmless for my pet? Thank you!


I would get rid of it especially if it has the possibility of hurting you I'm not a mushroom/fungus expert but I would still remove it.


----------



## Garnet3942 (Jun 12, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Taking the mushroom won't do nothing, since they are the fruit of the mycelium that lives in the substrate.
> 
> They are harmless. From time to time they will appear, in my case, after a big storm and if the substrate is moist.
> 
> ...


Those mushrooms look so cool in that enclosure! It looks really nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenD (Jun 18, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Worlds largest single organism with the mycelium a little over 26 miles across.


I bet Kanye West's ego is a larger organism than that...


----------



## Rhino1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hand removing before they actually drop spores will definitely keep it to a more manageable level in my experience, all my enclosures will grow shrooms during our summer rain season, the more I remove and the quicker I remove them, it seems the less I get, if I leave them be then mycelium takes over the substrate and I have to rehouse.
A decent colony of springtails will aid in keeping future mycelium growth in check too


----------

